# Leckerton Audio UHA-4 VS. Headstage Arrow 3g; A Comparison. MOBILE DEVICE WARNING



## Blasto_Brandino

OK A lot has been said lately about the UHA-4, but no one has really given a concrete review or comparison well here it is.  I will be comparing multiple aspects of the amps, but also the companies that sell them (Xin amp anyone?), shipping times, packaging, etc. There will be no stars, no points, no best out of 10's, I simply compare one to the other. I will not put an amp down for features it doesn't have, I will praise an amp for having additional features, but not condemn an amp for not, I review what is there. Considering the portable nature of these particular amps, Critical listening tests will be performed with IEM's and full sized cans will be used simply to see how well each amp powers them.
*The Amps;*
   
Leckerton Audio UHA-4
The Leckerton Audio UHA-4 is a slimline portable headphone amplifier/dac aimed (imo) at IEM/portable sporting Head-fi'ers looking to move up from entry level amps, AND the IEM user looking for a pocket friendly, well performing amp without breaking the bank. The UHA-4 can be purchased for $179+ shipping (at time of writing) directly from Leckerton Audio's website; http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-4/
   
The Ordering Experience:
  I had ordered my UHA-4 on April 12, check out was straightforward, add item to cart, checkout with Paypal, easy. I do not know the "standard issue" response from Leckerton, because immediately after placing my order I contacted them (him) through the website regarding a special request on the amp. An email response arrived a few hours later, (written by an actual human being!) thanking me for the purchase and letting me know my request would be granted at no additional cost. The amplifier arrived on April 20th (shipping time was acceptable considering the distance/date shipped, the 18th) shipped in a cardboard box. Inside the box there was my Invoice, the instruction sheet, the MICRO USB cable (a first for me with an amp) and the UHA-4 carefully wrapped with rubber feet taped to the inner bag. The box was well packaged, and the items placed in it with consideration. The instruction manual was a nice touch, none of my other amps came with instruction manuals.
   
   
​   
The Amp Itself;
  The UHA-4 is a slimline amplifier in an aluminum enclosure. The faceplates are stamped, not milled like most aluminum amps I've encountered, it leaves it looking a little, well, cheap (IMO) The faceplates don't line up PERFECTLY with the case, but considering they are stamped, that is to be expected. The text is not engraved into the faceplates in anyway, so the possibility of the text wearing off exists. Other than that the text lines up with the corresponding ports/switches/lights, it is clear and legible. The shape of the amp is rather unique, rather then being more on the rectangular side, it is more squared, leaving it wider and shorter than most slimline amps considering its length. The wider/shorter profile and the location of the volume control might make adjusting the volume while in a shirt pocket (see shirt pocket comparison photo) difficult. Personally I like the way it feels in my shirt pocket, getting used to the fact it will probably always be wider than the source (it is roughly equal with my Zen Vision) will take some time. The UHA-4 is indeed a slim amp, nothing award winning, but it will fit nicely in a shirt pocket with an Iphone comfortably.
  The UHA-4 feels solid, nothing loose, no tooling marks. The power switch has a nice smooth feel to it and makes a quiet click. The crossfeed and gain switches are plastic, leaving the possibility of breakage, however so are the arrow's. The volume control is a shuttle switch, it is smooth and easy to adjust, the quality feels on par with a couple of shuttle switches found on sony gear I've had. The input and output jacks are secured against the face plate (note the collars) it reassures me that next time I snag my IEM's cable on something and it rips it out of the amp that the contact points on the board won't bear the brunt of it. The overall fit and finish are honestly a touch short of the price, but you might want to disregard that considering my first amp was the Lisa III and it set the bar rather high . 
Accessories;
The UHA-4 comes with a Micro USB (not mini) cable, four rubber feet, and an instruction sheet, no 3.5 cable is included (the only amp I've ever had to come with one is the PA2V2) This is consistent with the other amps I've purchased nothing more to report here.
   
   
The Headstage Arrow 3g
  The Headstage Arrow 3g is a SUPER SLIM  heavily featured headphone amplifier aimed at (IMO) Mid/high end IEM users. It's price generally rules it out as a starter or even an upgrade amp, the arrow is (IMO) a top level portable amplifier. The Headstage Arrow can be purchased for $300 (at time of writing) directly from Headstage; www.headstage.com and includes a 30-Day Money Back Guarantee and a 2 year warranty.
   
The Ordering Experience;
  The waiting times for the arrow very GREATLY. I had ordered my Arrow approx. two months ago. I went to their website and ordered the amp, checking out required you to make an account, which struck me as kind of overkill considering they sell only one amp. I received an automated email shortly there after stating my order was "processing" Kinda scary considering how long some people wait for these amps. A week later I received another email stating that my order has shipped, this email was automated as well. Another week passed by and the amp arrived, Impressive speed considering it came from Germany!. The Arrow was shipped in a white "pizza box" style box in a white bubblelined mailer. I assume this is to keep shipping costs down, I found it unsettling considering the trained monkeys working at my local post office (I have some rather interesting stories about some posters I've ordered) that deliver my mail. Fortunately my amp arrived safe and sound. Inside the box I found a mini USB cable, a torx screwdriver for battery replacement (the Headstage website currently states that a replacement case will be provided due to flaws on the current cases) Tesa power strips, and the Arrow amp in a smaller white bubble mailer. The items were adequately packaged (for most people, who's postal workers are humans instead of the gorillas working at my post office), and placed with consideration.
​ The Amp Itself;
  The Headstage is a super slim (the headshells for some of the 3.5mm plugs are thicker than the amp) pocket headphone amplifier in an aluminum enclosure. The Arrow is housed in a aluminum "sleeve" that it is held into by two torx screws, a very unique housing indeed, allowing for one of the slimmest amps available. The amp feels solid, yet not hefty, there is no rattling, no loose parts.  The faceplates appear to be plastic and are slightly recessed into the "sleeve" Due to the fact the faceplates are recessed, and the amp is so thin, the chances of the text wearing off are "slim" The text is clear and legible and matches up perfectly with the corresponding switches/jacks/lights. The edges of the input and output plugs are equal with the edge of the sleeve. The fact the jacks appear to have no reinforcement is a little concerning, fortunately the amp has two inputs, one on top, one on the bottom, and two headphone jacks, so if one fails you won't be left without an amp. There is no power switch, the amp turns on/off automatically (very nice). The length of the amp works nicely with most sources.  The volume control is smooth but stiff, I assume with further use it will loosen. The switches mounted on the bottom are made of plastic, carrying the risk of breakage, their movement is a little more solid then the UHA-4's, however this might have to do with the fact they are 3 way switches. I personally like the Arrow with my X1061, both have top mounted controls allowing for a very convenient pocket rig. The overall fit and finish is good, what one would expect from a $300 amp.
   
Accessories;
The Headstage Arrow comes with a mini USB cable, a Torx screwdriver, and Tesa powerstrips. The powerstrips are a nice touch, on par with some other amps that come with bands, I personally find the powerstrips more logical for an amp of this size and weight. No instruction manual or the like is included with the Arrow. Nothing more to mention here.
 ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​  ​ THE AUDIO TEST​ Leckerton Audio UHA-4
I finished charging both amps last night so tonight ITS ON!. I grab the UHA-4 and gather my X1061, it's LOD (an Ecbuy ebay LOD, silver plated copper) and my ER-6's, I apply DeoxIT GOLD to the dock connector on the LOD. I then applied NYOgel to all 3.5mm connectors. I turn the X1061 on, then the UHA-4 I hear a quiet, muffled pop, nothing that would require concern. I select my first album; Formica Blues by Mono (Trip Hop) and I begin...
Clarity; The amp is clear, a VERY SIGNIFICANT improvement over the ER6 plugged into the X1061 directly (that integrated S-Master digital amp is no slouch either). The sound is crisp, and clear, I'd say with a hint of brightness. The clarity extends down, every thing is clearer, the lead singers voice, the bass guitar, everything.
Detail/resolution; Again, the amp provided a down right amazing improvement over the unamped X1061, I can make out minute details buried in the mud of the unamped X1061. Instruments that are off in the "distance" are detailed and easy to make out. To make my point a little clearer, if I could tell someone was speaking in the background before, I can tell what they are saying with this setup. I switch to a country song loaded with guitars, yes I can hear immense amounts of detail even the guitar playing in the background is clear and as detailed as the main guitar, the separation is excellent. This amp is keeping things apart and it's keeping them clear, impressive.
Grain; Grain is a hot button topic with me, especially since I got my hands on the Fostex T50RP's and fell in love with the smoothness. I notice there is some grain to the highs, but only on some tracks, leading me to believe it is a recording issue, on the Oingo Boingo (yes, I'm quite the Boingomaniac) "Dark at the End of the Tunnel" Track "Is This" Is is smooth, damn impressive for sub $100 IEM's the amp adds clarity without adding grain (the PA2v2 does this sometimes), however unamped is still nearly as smooth. The instruments have good body considering I'm using SS portable gear, this hint of warmth I'm picking up is most definitely the X1061, it is known for it.
Soundstage; I noticed only a small difference between the UHA-4's and nonamped X1061 in the soundstage department. Digging all that mud out around everything did help the sound stage seem larger, but A/Bing it I'm not picking up a significant difference between the placment of the instruments. The ER-6's in this reguard have acceptable width, nothing to write home about, and equally acceptable depth. WITH CROSS FADING ON:With the Crossfading on, everything is taken from inside my head and placed infront of me, giving me a speaker like soundstage similar to what the HD650's are known for. This effect is Incredible! I also sense it helps expand the depth of the sound stage, with crossfading off it seems a bit flat. To be honest I never planned on using crossfade but I am now a believer, I don't think I'm going to be able to live without it... (damn shame my Lisa III doesn't have a crossfade switch, at least the rockboxed pod does...)
Bass Impact; I believe bass impact is a two player game, requiring a pair of phones capable of handling bass neatly enough to HAVE impact (the triports for example, cannot have bass impact, their bass is as loose as a seasoned prostitute)  and a nicely juiced amp capable of dishing it out. The UHA-4 and the ER-6's mesh VERY nicely in this regard, the bass is clearly defined, and hits with appropriate impact for neutral IEMS nice and tight, but not insanely impactful like the Ultrasone Pro650's (out of the Lisa III they'll damn near blow your ear drums) The bass impact reminds me of the 650's on the Lisa III, even the nearly lowest registers have a degree of control, very nice (song used was "Angel" by Massive Attack from "Mezzanine")
Dynamics (Impact); The dynamics are excellent, a remarkable improvement over the unamped X1061, very close to the dynamics the HD650's show on the Lisa III, The dynamics are present throughout the frequency range. Everything is nice and tight no sloppiness that I can hear.
Presence;The Bass, lower mids, mids, upper mids, highs. seem to be unaffected by the amp, everything is neutrally presented nothing upfront or recessed that I can hear, and the ER-6's are neutral so they'd show me if something was up.
 ​ ​   
The Headstage Arrow 3g
  I just got done drying after my shower, I do my usual progold/nyogel treatment to the LOD/3.5mm connectors, grab the Arrow and assemble the ensemble. I plug the X1061 in last, and the arrow turns itself on, there is a quiet pop, a microtouch louder than the UHA-4 but not muffled like the UHA-4. I play the first track, Strict Machine by Goldfrapp, and I begin... 
Clarity; Like the UHA-4 it is quite clear. The Arrow also provides a SIGNIFICANT improvement over the integrated S-Master amp. The lower mids, bass, is not quite as tight as the UHA-4, they are a little looser, and I played the same tracks. Overall it is not QUITE as clear as the UHA-4 AFTER BURN IN; I have noticed it is a little bit clearer, not QUITE as clear as the UHA-4 but if you didn't have both to A/B you'd never know.
Detail/Resolution; Now the first thing that struck me about the Arrow is that it is NOTICEABLY brighter than the UHA-4, which is already a touch bright. I will also dare say it, the arrow is a bit on the harsh side in the upper highs, it lacks some of the higher end detail I find present in the UHA-4. I'm not able to resolve the cymbal taps on "Life in Mono" by Mono as easily, they are not as detailed, or as clear, it gets lost in grain. I play the same country song, and the Arrow handles it better than it did "Life in Mono" but I'm still not able to as easily pick out plucked strings on the guitars as I am on the UHA-4 AFTER BURN IN: The detail in the highs has gotten a little better, still not as good as the UHA-4 and it's apparent, the UHA-4 is still more detailed and I'm still able to resolve things in the background better.
Grain; The Arrow is noticeably  grainier than the UHA-4, especially in the  highs, it is not as smooth, not as refined, better IEM's might help with this, on Oingo Boingo's "Is This" the grain got very noticeable especially when the drums kick in. The instruments still have the same good body as the UHA-4 AFTER BURN IN; The Arrow has gotten MUCH better, IMO it has shown the most improvement in this area. considerably smoother, but still not as smooth as the UHA-4 and it's apparent. The Arrow is STILL brighter than the UHA-4 and the harshness, although a little subdued, is still present.
Soundstage; The soundstage on the Arrow is wider and a little bit deeper than the UHA-4 (when the crossover is off on the UHA-4) Instruments are much more widely placed then on the unamped X1061. Considering these are IEM's the Arrow does a good job of building a soundstage. WITH CROSSFADING "I" ON: The effect is not very apparent, infact I am picking up some distortion, it sounds "warped" the sound stage is off a bit. Some instruments moved a little closer to the center, but I'm not picking up much. WITH CROSSFADING "II" ON:The effect is much more apparent, not quite as refined as the crossfading on the UHA-4, the soundstage sounds warped, not as natural as the UHA-4. AFTER BURN IN; The soundstage on the Arrow has widened slightly, but the UHA-4 has widened considerably, the UHA-4 is still not as wide as the Arrow, but if you didn't have both to A/B you'd never know. The Crossfeed is still troublesome on the Arrow, still warping the soundstage, infact when the crossfeed is OFF there is still an effect present that is moving the soundstage a little toward the center, it makes vocals a little annoying, especially considering that burnin didn't resolve the harshness issue.
Bass Impact; The Arrow is digging a little deeper than the UHA-4, and hitting harder. Bass is not as tight at all as the UHA-4, but there is more bass. AFTER BURN IN; I have noticed that the Arrow has tightened up signifiantly in this regard, but it still trails the UHA-4 and it is apparent. The UHA-4's bass has opened up some, it has gotten closer to the Arrow but still remains tight, the Arrow however still has more bass (and even MORE with the bass boost enabled) The bass boost on tha Arrow does as advertised, gives you a nice tight bass increase, the lower registers remain looser than the UHA-4.
Dynamics (Impact); The UHA-4 was tight all across the board, The Arrow lacks this tightness, on the UHA-4 everything (bass treble mids) was tight and had such a nice clean slightly punchy edge to it, even the lower bass registers had a hint of control on them. On the Arrow everything is looser, not as well defined and neat, the tightness is simply not there, anywhere. I played around with the gain and impedience switches thinking more power might make it better, nope louder, but not tighter. The grain didn't help in this regard. AFTER BURN IN; The Arrow has improved well in all areas except the lowest bass registers, still loose there. The UHA-4 is still more dynamic across the board, and it is apparent.
Presence; As with the UHA-4 I'm not noticing any difference in the presentation. AFTER BURN IN; The upper mids on the Arrow have been brought up, and considering they are still on the harsh side, on some tracks it can be annoying. No change on the UHA-4
   
​  ​  ​ THE HD650 TEST​  ​ Leckerton Audio UHA-4
COLOR ME IMPRESSED! It drives them, quite well! MUCH better than the PA2V2. Well enough you would actually consider using it to power the HD650's Not as good as the LISA III but a good way up the ladder. It is a touch brighter, but still smooth. The soundstage is nice and wide. The bass is not hitting quite as deep as I know it can. The tightness I heard on the ER-6's is still there. THERE IS NO (0) VEIL AT ALL!!! The volume at max is about as loud as I'd ever want them, considering they are open air, if you have to turn them louder than this can get them, you need to move to a quieter location. But you can tell this is as far as the UHA-4 goes. Overall it drives the HD650's very well (sooooo well....), enough you'd consider actually using it to drive the HD650's transportably.
   
Headstage Arrow 3g;
  I can tell right off the bat there is a bit of veil in the mids (and YES ALL SETTINGS ARE SET TO MAX) The volume can go UP MUCH louder than you'd ever want to hear the HD650's. The soundstage is nice and wide. The harshness is still there. Regarding dynamics, they are nice and punchy, MUCH closer to the UHA-4, I'd say nearly dead even, nearly approaching the Lisa III realm. The mids are NOWHERE near as smooth or natural as they are on the UHA-4 I cannot stress enough how much better the mids are on the UHA-4. The Arrow has more juice, that's for sure, but it's not running the HD650's as well, any problems I had with the Arrow on the ER-6's are amplified on the HD650's. Overall it can drive them, but you'd be reaching for a bigger amp if this was your only portable option.
   
 ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​ CONCLUSION;​ IN MY OPINION, TO MY EARS WITH MY EQUIPMENT, THE UHA-4 WON THIS COMPARISON (YEAH, I SAID IT)​ Reasons being the Arrow, although sleeker, and sexier (I'm still gonna use it to power the ER4s) and having better polished hardware, is simply too harsh, the soundstage is warped slightly shoving the uppermids (female vocals especially) in the front, center of the sound stage, and to be honest it is grating, rather unpleasant to listen to. The UHA-4 is smoother, more refined,  more dynamic all across, has a better crossfeed, and is simply more pleasant to listen to, on the ER-6's and the HD650's.​  ​ ​  ​  ​ FINAL THOUGHTS;​ When I decided to write this comparison, I did not know what to expect, I had the arrow for a month before I got the UHA-4, and had not used either, I was awaiting the ER4s before I used the arrow.​ I thought when I wrote this comparison, I was basically going to describe to you how close the UHA-4 got to the Arrow, but it surpassed it. I'm not a fan boy, hell I preferred the arrow to the UHA-4 simply because of it's refined looks. The arrow being all polished and professional looking simply awesome, and the UHA-4 looking like someone threw it together in their garage, I thought it was cut and dried. But the UHA-4 (IMO TME WME) Sounded better and that threw me for a curve. I was not given these amps, I own them both, and was given no discount. I paid full pop and waited like everyone else (although two weeks from order to arrival is a little on the fast side for an arrow)​ ​


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

DAC REVIEW


----------



## Anaxilus

Looking forward to it!


----------



## 12345142

Awesome, I`m sure this is something many people wil want to read.


----------



## estreeter

Great stuff Blasto, but the instant someone quotes that monster set of photos, and they will, anyone on a mobile device/slow connection can kiss this thread goodbye. I'm mentioning this because its something I am working on for my own review, due next Tuesday. My P4 will crush both those puny amps


----------



## imackler

Can't wait to read this! Thanks for the photos, too!


----------



## Nando1970

I'm considering one of these for my S:flo2 and Etymotics 4ER-P
   
  My main concern is about cell phone interference: the S:flo2 catches a lot of interference using headphone-out, none using line-out, so I'm looking for an amp that does not catch cell phone interferences.
   
  I would love if you could make this point clear in your review


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





nando1970 said:


> I'm considering one of these for my S:flo2 and Etymotics 4ER-P
> 
> My main concern is about cell phone interference: the S:flo2 catches a lot of interference using headphone-out, none using line-out, so I'm looking for an amp that does not catch cell phone interferences.
> 
> I would love if you could make this point clear in your review


 

 Oh god, you deserve an ER4S or at least an adapter with that setup once you decide on an amp.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Great stuff Blasto, but the instant someone quotes that monster set of photos, and they will, anyone on a mobile device/slow connection can kiss this thread goodbye. I'm mentioning this because its something I am working on for my own review, due next Tuesday. My P4 will crush both those puny amps


 


  My next amp purchase will be the Just Audio AHA-120, If this review goes well I'll be comparing it to the Lisa III herself
   
  I will look into the cellphone interference.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> My next amp purchase will be the Just Audio AHA-120, If this review goes well I'll be comparing it to the Lisa III herself
> 
> I will look into the cellphone interference.


 

 You realize you need two AHA-120s to test it out in balanced mode.  Cough....


----------



## estreeter

I'm starting to think Blasto might be Bill Gates, or at the very least his love child. Seems to be buying gear like I buy condom, er, candy !


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> You realize you need two AHA-120s to test it out in balanced mode.  Cough....


 

 I'm planning on it, they sell the cable too, I was gonna wait until I pay off my CD player before I buy the second one. Then again, it depends if I like it...
   
   
  I"m not rich, just insane.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I'm planning on it, they sell the cable too, I was gonna wait until I pay off my CD player before I buy the second one.
> 
> 
> I"m not rich, just insane.


 

 I'm tempted to drive up to Pasadena and buy you lunch to hear that once you get setup.


----------



## batphink

Subscribed.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Alright, I've begun the audio portion, it will seem like a review of each at first, but I haven't decided to do a compare/contrast thing, or just explain the differences in the description of each (I'm leaning towards this one.)


----------



## i_djoel2000

this is the review i've been waiting for!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> this is the review i've been waiting for!


 


  It was the reference to 'seasoned prostitutes' that did it for you, wasnt it ?


----------



## Kunlun

Looking forward to further comments on the sound of the two amps/comparison.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

There, I added some more, I won't be done until Monday (busy weekend) but you guys can mull on that for a while


----------



## Anaxilus

Nice impressions!  I'm curious about the part about the Arrow being brighter but less detailed in the treble?  I find the Arrow is a bit on the warm side but the Leckerton is warmer?  Keep running the Arrow and let us know if it still sounds grainy by Monday, I never noticed that myself.  Not sure if anything changed in the 3G or no.
   
  I like that the Leckerton impressed you as being more clear and transparent.  I'm not thrilled that it might be warmer than the Arrow.
   
  I guess you still have comparisons using the HD650 to do?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Neither of these amps struck me as warm, hell, the Pa2V2 is warmer than both of them! They both sounded to me as relatively neutral. The UHA-4   to me was tight dynamic with a killer crossfeed (did NOT see that coming). The Arrow had a little more of a V sound signature to it, the treble was brighter and the bass was a little more prominent.
  Yes I will do the HD650 comparisons monday, there won't be much to it, just comparing how well they run the HD650's I'll be listening to the arrow the rest of tonight.


----------



## F900EX

From your testing so far, sounds like your not enjoying the Arrow as much as the UHA-4. As for the UHA-4 like you said its a very neutral sounding amp, personally it was not for me, but even a bigger disappointment is my next purchase was probably going to be the Arrow. But just based on what you have reviewed sounds like it would not be for me either.  I was hoping that the Base/treble settings would make it sound amazing, or at least something on the lines of the Fii0 E5 but just a whole lot better in sound, ( plenty of base) lots of color and wide sound stage. just without the distortion at high volume.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> From your testing so far, sounds like your not enjoying the Arrow as much as the UHA-4. As for the UHA-4 like you said its a very neutral sounding amp, personally it was not for me, but even a bigger disappointment is my next purchase was probably going to be the Arrow. But just based on what you have reviewed sounds like it would not be for me either.  I was hoping that the Base/treble settings would make it sound amazing, or at least something on the lines of the Fii0 E5 but just a whole lot better in sound, ( plenty of base) lots of color and wide sound stage. just without the distortion at high volume.


 

 Guys, I dont have a dog in this fight, but what I am about to say comes from my own experience with the burn-in period and reading countless threads on this forum and others. Read HeadphoneAddicts impressions of the Nuforce Icon HPA for an example of what I am on about - that is just one but there are literally hundreds of others out there.
   
  I think its a combination of psychological factors and physical changes that I believe *do* happen during burn-in : whether the 180 degree changes in some folks perceptions of a particular amp are reality or not is a question I cant answer.  I only know that my D4 'Mamba' has settled down with the Topkit and I can rely on it to sound the same every time I hook it up, while my P4 Warbler is still opening up, even at 120+ hours. Sure, we are talking about little circuit boards with a few opamps and a couple of capacitors - nothing to it, right ? Well, I maintain that there IS something to it, but it goes beyond that when we are talking about trying to review kit and I'm struggling with a lot of the stuff Blasto has to deal with.
   
  The big psychological factor, for me, is mood. If I'm tired or ticked off, as I have been latey, forget it - most of my music is going to sound ordinary and its a waste of time trying to give any impressions. Expectation is another hurdle, and I find that my best listening experiences happen when I 'switch off' the critical process and just let the music wash over me. Everyone is different, and Blasto is obviously trying very hard to convey the differences he hears between these amps - I salute him for that, but I would prefer to hear from him after he has spent a few months with both amps.
   
  estreeter
   
  (ps I also find it easy to become jaded about the whole thing during the drawn out burn in process, despite trying to spend as much of that time actually listening to my kit instead of sticking it in a draw. Blasto might be happier just turning the amps off, putting them in that drawer and not listening to anything for at least 24 hours.)


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Guys, I dont have a dog in this fight, but what I am about to say comes from my own experience with the burn-in period and reading countless threads on this forum and others. Read HeadphoneAddicts impressions of the Nuforce Icon HPA for an example of what I am on about - that is just one but there are literally hundreds of others out there.
> 
> I think its a combination of psychological factors and physical changes that I believe *do* happen during burn-in : whether the 180 degree changes in some folks perceptions of a particular amp are reality or not is a question I cant answer.  I only know that my D4 'Mamba' has settled down with the Topkit and I can rely on it to sound the same every time I hook it up, while my P4 Warbler is still opening up, even at 120+ hours. Sure, we are talking about little circuit boards with a few opamps and a couple of capacitors - nothing to it, right ? Well, I maintain that there IS something to it, but it goes beyond that when we are talking about trying to review kit and I'm struggling with a lot of the stuff Blasto has to deal with.
> 
> ...


 



 That is why I will be finishing this up Monday.
   

  
  Quote: 





f900ex said:


> From your testing so far, sounds like your not enjoying the Arrow as much as the UHA-4. As for the UHA-4 like you said its a very neutral sounding amp, personally it was not for me, but even a bigger disappointment is my next purchase was probably going to be the Arrow. But just based on what you have reviewed sounds like it would not be for me either.  I was hoping that the Base/treble settings would make it sound amazing, or at least something on the lines of the Fii0 E5 but just a whole lot better in sound, ( plenty of base) lots of color and wide sound stage. just without the distortion at high volume.


 


  Keep in mind I was using ER-6' s which are neutral ( Etymotic Research, Inc. - ER-6 Technical Specifications they are sort of a poor man's ER4s) I never messed with the bass settings, even with the bass set to "0" the arrow had more bass than the UHA-4 I don't hate the Arrow, both amps have their strengths and weaknesses. The Arrow has soundstage and bass, the UHA-4 has dynamics and clarity, it depends what you like, I prefer clarity and dynamics. Which is why I like the Sony MDR-CD2000 headphones so much, clear and dynamic. Combined with the UHA-4, the CD2k might be something out of this world, we'll see. I bought the Arrow to be used exclusively with a pair of ER4s + CUSTOM, and I only bought the UHA-4 as a slimmer, more pocket friendly Pa2V2 replacement.


----------



## FreeBlues

A quick note, I received my new Arrow 3G about a week ago, took it out of the box, charged it up, plugged it in, started listening.  My very first impression was pretty disappointing, the tone was bright, semi-grainy, lacked bass.  Not bad, but I was not blown away.  Over the next two hours of listening the sound changed dramatically.  The bass came waaayyy up, the soundstage deepened, trebles became much more lifelike, detail improved.  This was just during the first two hours.
   
  No, this was not subtle nor was it a case of my ears adjusting.
   
  I am a slight believer in burn in, but not fanatically so.  I don't usually hear much change after the first 20 hours or so in most amps (and I've owned a LOT!).  I've had the Arrow burning in for maybe 100 hours or so now and notice the changes are more or less over, there has been some continuation of what I heard during the first two hours, but nothing like that initial change.
   
  This post just to say that trying to judge the Arrow (or any amp) right out of the box can lead to some very misleading results.  In my case, just a two hour burn made a MAJOR difference!
   
  (For the record, I have owned a Lisa III, StepDance, most of the RSA products, iQube, Pico and others.  While nothing has quite matched the Lisa in term of pure sound, the Arrow gets me very, very close.  I found it much, much better than the StepDance.  The Arrow is a fantastic amp at any size and price, but factor in the size and price and it may be unbeatable.)


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Will everyone relax I'm not beating on the arrow (I'm still gonna use it with the ER4s), but my ears, my X1061, and my ER-6 don't lie, I used the Arrow for 4 1/2 hours last night, but I'm burning in the Arrow with pink noise on loop at moderate volume 24hours, it'll be ready for action by Monday. The UHA-4 is being burned in as I use it.
  
  Quote: 





freeblues said:


> A quick note, I received my new Arrow 3G about a week ago, took it out of the box, charged it up, plugged it in, started listening.  My very first impression was pretty disappointing, the tone was bright, semi-grainy, lacked bass.  Not bad, but I was not blown away.  Over the next two hours of listening the sound changed dramatically.  The bass came waaayyy up, the soundstage deepened, trebles became much more lifelike, detail improved.  This was just during the first two hours.
> 
> No, this was not subtle nor was it a case of my ears adjusting.
> 
> *SNIP*


----------



## munkyballz

^Blasto, appreciating your inputs and review very much.
   
  As for the nervousness of the Arrow and whatever crowd, I think as always and with anything, everybody gets a little nervous or touchy when their favorite toy or more expensive toy gets equaled or bettered and even undercuts the price they paid for it by a somewhat significant margin, so in general, a natural and first instinct would be to kind of jump or be a little overprotective of said product.  Heck, even is the case for most scientific or logical based trial to challenge and question all aspects before accepting a condition as fact or relative fact.   However, I think everybody here including slightly protective xxx amp owners definitely appreciate your direct comparison and time being put towards this! 
   
  And to note, I use the term equaled or better very subjectively and loosely, as we all know, different ears like different sounds and signatures, so a huge YMMV on those terms.
   
  Happy listening, looking forward to more!


----------



## estreeter

The Arrow fan-base here seems to have had a bit of chip on their collective shoulders since the amp was released - it surfaced when Skylab indicated that he wouldnt be reviewing the Arrow (or any other portable). They like their amp  - fine with me, but when I get comments like 'the Arrow is a level above the other portable amps', it starts to grate.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> The Arrow fan-base here seems to have had a bit of chip on their collective shoulders since the amp was released - it surfaced when Skylab indicated that he wouldnt be reviewing the Arrow (or any other portable). They like their amp  - fine with me, but when I get comments like 'the Arrow is a level above the other portable amps', it starts to grate.


 

 The problem is that there are no perfect answers for portable amps: Going by the headfonia "usual suspects" 12 portable amp review and others:
  Arrow--awesome size and power, sound doesn't seem to be up to some of the other amps; lacks digitial vol. control
  TTVJ Slim--good size and power, warm, tube-like sound. Bass seems a little loose and treble has a lower-treble bump
  Alo Rx. MkII--good size and power, great bass and treble, mids not so great, $450 is about $100 or more over everyone else
  Leckerton UHA-4, wide, but good size. Power is much less than the Arrow and TTVJ Slim (from comments I've received by pm of owners), don't trust the fanboy so it's good to hear Blasto's review
  Just Audio Uha120--seems to have maybe some great sound, but is just plain too big for a daily commute. Go ahead and hold something that size plus your dap and whatever protection it has. Now imagine looking like an idiot. Use a mirror if it helps.
 E11--great size. Nobody knows when it'll be out or what it'll really sound like. Has the same chip as the arrow, who knows how it'll stack up.


----------



## Anaxilus

Just a clarification, using noise doesn't do anything for amps.  It has no driver that moves.  Just keep it on and running.  I did hear the RSA-Hornet today and preferred it to my Arrow sonically.  It loses on all features, price and packaging though IMO.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Just a clarification, using noise doesn't do anything for amps.  It has no driver that moves.  Just keep it on and running.  I did hear the RSA-Hornet today and preferred it to my Arrow sonically.  It loses on all features, price and packaging though IMO.


 


  the arrow doesnt run unless audio is detected through an input, hence no power switch


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> the arrow doesnt run unless audio is detected through an input, hence no power switch


 
   
  Yes I know, I was saying it doesn't have to be playing noise, just on.  Some people will think noise serves a function on an amp like using it on a driver.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Kunlun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just Audio Uha120--seems to have maybe some great sound, but is just plain too big for a daily commute. Go ahead and hold something that size plus your dap and whatever protection it has. Now imagine looking like an idiot. Use a mirror if it helps.


 


  And that is where you and I diverge : I dont really care how big it is as long as it has what I'm looking for sonically. I had no problems jamming either D4 or P4 into a camera case, slotting my 6G Nano into the top and it looks like it was *made* for it. I realise that the uHA-120 is larger again, but when cn11 claimed that the bass had more impact than his Lisa III, I expect a lot of folk got excited.  For those of us who value 'transportable' over strictly 'portable', this could be a good option - as you said, the fun comes in trying to separate reality from hype.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> And that is where you and I diverge : *I dont really care how big it is as long as it has what I'm looking for sonically*. I had no problems jamming either D4 or P4 into a camera case, slotting my 6G Nano into the top and it looks like it was *made* for it. I realise that the uHA-120 is larger again, but when cn11 claimed that the bass had more impact than his Lisa III, I expect a lot of folk got excited.  For those of us who value 'transportable' over strictly 'portable', this could be a good option - as you said, the fun comes in trying to separate reality from hype.


 


  
  okay:
  Might need a lot of 9volt batteries


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

keep it on topic please, the two amps in question are super portable,and taking something like the lisa iii outside gets old fast..trust me i speak from experience


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> keep it on topic please, the two amps in question are super portable,and taking something like the lisa iii outside gets old fast..e


 

 just as a short summation: Did you notice a difference in your arrow now that it has had a chance to play? How about in the Leckerton?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

still "burning in " be ready tomorrow @ 3


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> still "burning in " be ready tomorrow @ 3


 


  Its now 7am, Tuesday Apr 26 here in Oz, and I've run out of fingers. Let's have it Blasto.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Cool your jets, updating review now... OK, now comparing how each drives the HD650's


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Cool your jets, updating review now...


 

 Lol, leave him alone guys.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

THERE. It is what it is.


----------



## imackler

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Anaxilus

Great job!  Looks like the Leckerton is for real.  Can't wait for the AHA120 review.  Are you getting the uHA120 also or just the AHA-120?
   
  Btw, do you consider the Leckerton warm?  My Arrow is warm to neutral by my standards so any warmer would be a no go for me.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

AHA-120 still deciding if I should then buy the ER4s and UM3X or send Smeggy a pair of my T50RP's to mod (he gonna' pants 'em LOL)  OR Buy a second AHA-120 and buy the Thunder P's, ER4's and UM3X after The CD player.
  The X1061 itself is warm, so I didn't want to go there because I couldn't tell the source of the warmth apart, but I'd say they're equal.
  The mids coming from the HD650's while on the UHA-4 are simply awesome, I cannot believe how well it runs them.
  If you'll pardon me I've got to put my flame retardant jumpsuit on.


----------



## grokit

My Arrow is far from dry but that may have something to do with the 4,7uF Vcap dock sandwiched between it and my iMod. I appreciate the Arrow's versatility as well, as I want to drive more than just IEMs with it. But I can see that the UHA-4 may be better for IEMs only, and the usb dac is nice. There seems to be a lack of consensus on crossfeed superiority though.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





grokit said:


> My Arrow is far from dry but that may have something to do with the 4,7uF Vcap dock sandwiched between it and my iMod. I appreciate the Arrow's versatility as well, as I want to drive more than just IEMs with it. But I can see that the UHA-4 may be better for IEMs only, and the usb dac is nice. There seems to be a lack of consensus on crossfeed superiority though.


 

 Agree, my Arrow isn't dry or overly bright either.  I think it's pretty smooth.  I was thinking maybe my 2.2G is just different.


----------



## Kunlun

Good review, good pictures. Thanks!
   
  I'm crossing the arrow off my list (although I know that quite a few people love it). I have to think about the leckerton...


----------



## Mad Max

Nice review.
  Leckerton eh?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

The amount of effect produced by the crossfeed on the arrow (When set to "II") and the UHA-4 is equal, but I found that the Arrow distorted the sound field, the UHA-4's effect was much more natural.  And I cannot stress how much better the UHA-4 drove the HD650's than the Arrow, the arrow could drive them louder, but the UHA-4 drove them better,, FAR better. infact when I get back home i'm gonna be tossing a pizza in the oven and kicking it with a Coke, the UHA-4 and the HD650's
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> My Arrow is far from dry but that may have something to do with the 4,7uF Vcap dock sandwiched between it and my iMod. I appreciate the Arrow's versatility as well, as I want to drive more than just IEMs with it. But I can see that the UHA-4 may be better for IEMs only, and the usb dac is nice. There seems to be a lack of consensus on crossfeed superiority though.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> And I cannot stress how much better the UHA-4 drove the HD650's than the Arrow, the arrow could drive them louder, but the UHA-4 drove them better,, FAR better.


 

 Sounds like it has a nice synergy going on there.  Something I'm struggling with a bit right now on my ES5.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> And that is where you and I diverge : I dont really care how big it is as long as it has what I'm looking for sonically. I had no problems jamming either D4 or P4 into a camera case, slotting my 6G Nano into the top and it looks like it was *made* for it. I realise that the uHA-120 is larger again, but when cn11 claimed that the bass had more impact than his Lisa III, I expect a lot of folk got excited.  For those of us who value 'transportable' over strictly 'portable', this could be a good option - as you said, the fun comes in trying to separate reality from hype.


 

 The mad scientist in me is pondering how to build his M3 as a transportable unit


----------



## Armaegis

Is anyone else wondering what the "special request" on the UHA-4 was?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> The mad scientist in me is pondering how to build his M3 as a transportable unit


 

 Switch to full SMD?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

i had requested silver faceplates and  a black case


----------



## munkyballz

Wow.  Nice review/comparo, and surprisingly, didn't even sound all that close.
   
  Will add this to my list when they get more black models made or B-Stocks in.  Cheers for the time/effort!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That would required designing my own board which is beyond me at the moment. I was thinking more along the lines of a slim enclosure and power via battery pack (like the Energizer XP8000/18000).


----------



## Nando1970

a couple of questions:
   
  - are they resistant to cell phone interferences? I hate when my Sflo2 headphone out catches my blackberry interferences and this would be my main motivation to use line out + amp...
   
  - why are you "gonna use [the Arrow] to power the ER4s"? I have ER4-S (and now ER4-P too, thanks Anaxilus) and I have to decide which amp to drive them
   
  thank you


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





nando1970 said:


> - why are you "gonna use [the Arrow] to power the ER4s"? I have ER4-S (and now ER4-P too, thanks Anaxilus) and I have to decide which amp to drive them
> 
> thank you


 

 I recommend you try the Leckerton since you can return it and it's cheaper off the bat.  If you like the sound then stick with it.  If you feel the bass is lacking and want the feature set of the Arrow then try that after.  Hopefully the cheaper option gets you the sound you want.  I don't see a problem driving the ER4S with either at all.  You should be in good hands either way.
   
  Maybe I should just order one and put this lingering question to rest in my mind.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

The entire time I tested the amps they were sitting on top of my droid which was linked to my computer providing it internet access, I never noticed anything. I did run the droid for a few minutes with GPS, Bluetooth, and Wifi on. but still noticed nothing, but I use a Verizon phone, a GSM device might be different, I cannot say. There are many different handsets out there and they are all build/ shielded differently so YMM(significantly)V. 
  2. I plan on using the arrow with an Iphone 5 (I am currently going month to month, i was due for an upgrade april 3rd) and wanted to attach the Arrow to the back of the Iphone, keeping it super slim. Sound wise I know the UHA-4 would sound better, but I want that slim rig because I plan on taking it everywhere the phone goes, sort of like a permanent amp of sorts.


----------



## Anaxilus

I'm the same Blasto.  It's really hard to give up the package and features of the Arrow.  Even if I got another amp not sure I would sell the Arrow.  >.<  I hate this....
   
  I'm wondering how the 4G w/ treble booster will affect clarity and detail.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Features? not so much, footprint, fit and finish? totally! I find myself getting addicted to this MUTE feature on the UHA-4, how nifty to have around...


----------



## illquid

Damn you Blasto, I had done tons of reading and had settled on the Arrow as my big purchase, but you have cast doubt in my previously iron clad determination to buy the 4G in June. The Leckerton is only marginally more expensive than my ibasso too.., perhaps my wallet will thank you once I vote for the winner with cash.


----------



## Armaegis

Don't be silly. Your soul demands that you buy both to make the comparison yourself


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





illquid said:


> Damn you Blasto, I had done tons of reading and had settled on the Arrow as my big purchase, but you have cast doubt in my previously iron clad determination to buy the 4G in June. The Leckerton is only marginally more expensive than my ibasso too.., perhaps my wallet will thank you once I vote for the winner with cash.


 

 do a comparison leckerton to ibasso, please.


----------



## Koopa989

im a sucker for a great value.
   
  your mention of the great mids sold me on it...just placed an order for one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  thanks for this review blasto.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Koopa989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your mention of the great mids sold me on it...just placed an order for one.


 
   
  Interesting - that is exactly what sold me on the E9 - should be here next week. I like the mids on the P4, but was told that the E9 is even better. I guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Features? not so much, footprint, fit and finish? totally! I find myself getting addicted to this MUTE feature on the UHA-4, how nifty to have around...


 


  Man, I had forgotten about the mute feature! It is a very nice thing to have yet I do not know of any other amp that has it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## FuzzyDunlop

surprised by your views on the Arrow, setting everything to max probably didn't help.


----------



## illquid

Quote: 





koopa989 said:


> im a sucker for a great value.
> 
> your mention of the great mids sold me on it...just placed an order for one.
> 
> ...


 

 Me too, Koopa. It's even better value after I checked it out and it also includes a DAC!!! Even if the sound quality didn't come across as great, I don't think you'd be losing out even if it was an average amp + DAC.
   


  Quote: 





kunlun said:


> do a comparison leckerton to ibasso, please.


 

 Will do when they stock the black version is back in stock so I can order!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





illquid said:


> Will do when they stock the black version is back in stock so I can order!


 


  Nah - the silver version complements the silver on my P4.


----------



## illquid

But black will go with everything!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





illquid said:


> But black will go with everything!


 

 CA, Marantz and others offer most of their gear in either black or silver. NAD seems to be a big fan of a monochramatic grey for everything, but its hard to go past the huge array of finishes available for the Pico.


----------



## lee730

What mute featuer on the uha 4? Can someone tell me how to use this. Would be interesting to use. I thought the only mute feature was the on and off switch lol.
  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Man, I had forgotten about the mute feature! It is a very nice thing to have yet I do not know of any other amp that has it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## lee730

Sweet I figured it out. Very nice additional feature . Just press the digital volume in and it mutes . Thanks.


----------



## MRiNiCK

Great Review i was debating on which to get. since my E7 is kind of bulky to carry now.since it summer and need a slimmer amp.dac. and the UHA-4 won my decision..


----------



## uglijimus

Scratch the UHA-4, spend the extra money and get the UHA-6.  it's well worth it.  Look for my review.


----------



## estreeter

With an avatar like that, this review of yours is bound to be a cracker, uglimus !
   
  Seriously, I've made my next amp purchase really simple - I'm just going to buy the amp that looks the cutest, and I havent seen anything from Leckerton that fits that bill


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Seriously, I've made my next amp purchase really simple - I'm just going to buy the amp that looks the cutest, and I havent seen anything from Leckerton that fits that bill


 

Cute


----------



## estreeter

I know - very punny, right ? While I dont mind the aesthetics of those (rather large) amps, my current favourite portables based purely on looks are:
   
  1. Headamp Pico (the original)
  2. TTVJ Slim
   
  Given that Nr 1 is available in a light blue finish similar to my 6G Nano, and they are identically priced, I can see the funds leaving my account very soon. Sure, sonics are important, but buying amps based on the cute factor really narrows the field.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Damn, that is one of the most blatant cases of threadjacking I've ever seen!
   
  Some people need a slim profile, hence the UHA-4. I personally think the UHA-6 is equally genius, but not as pocket friendly, not everyone wants to carry a stack around.... and $80 is a significant price difference.
  Quote: 





uglijimus said:


> Scratch the UHA-4, spend the extra money and get the UHA-6.  it's well worth it.  Look for my review.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Damn, that is one of the most blatant cases of threadjacking I've ever seen!
> 
> Some people need a slim profile, hence the UHA-4. I personally think the UHA-6 is equally genius, but not as pocket friendly, not everyone wants to carry a stack around.... and $80 is a significant price difference.


 

 You haven't seen anything yet.  =p


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I know - very punny, right ? While I dont mind the aesthetics of those (rather large) amps, my current favourite portables based purely on looks are:
> 
> 1. Headamp Pico (the original)
> 2. TTVJ Slim
> ...


 

 The TTVJ Slim's LED changes color based on the amount of volume, that alone should be worth the price. As an added bonus, it also acts as a portable amplifier!


----------



## Murat

Nice review Blasto! Can you just turn the dynamic normalizer 'on' on the Sony X and pair it with the arrow on the gain 1, cross 1, bass 1 and imp 1 settings? My dt880 ohms are singing like they never did before, best sound I have heard!! Normally dynamic normalizer is not good with the um3x but really something special with the dt880s. Smooth detailed highs, very thight bass and wide coherent soundstage from them. I am not sure how similar are hd650 to the dt880 but I think it is worth trying. I cannot go back to sflo:2- arrow-um3x( still very good but full size headphone experience is different )..


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

^^OK, are you using a LOD, or a 3.5 mini cable out the headphone jack? any eq or clearaudio settings enabled? Please tell me your exact settings and I'll copy them with my '05 250 Ohm DT880's...
  
  Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 TTVJ slim seems very solid, was thinking of buying one myself, but having purchased the Leckerton, it seems pointless (I'd love to compare those two, the TTVJ slim +DAC is twice the price)...
  If "Cute" is what you are looking for go to the apple store and have fun, Head-Fi is about SQ baby!


----------



## illquid

I think I'm finding Head-fi to be more fanatical worship at the altar of consumerism than anything else these days!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





illquid said:


> I think I'm finding Head-fi to be more fanatical worship at the altar of consumerism than anything else these days!


 


  SHUN THE UNBELIEVER! SHUN! *sharpens rake, lights torch*


----------



## Murat

Quote:
^^OK, are you using a LOD, or
a 3.5 mini cable out the
headphone jack? any eq or
clearaudio settings enabled?
Please tell me your exact
settings and I'll copy them with my '05 250 Ohm DT880's... 

Yes I am using Fiio L5 lod with the Sony. All the settings in Sony are off other than the dynamic normalizer. Sony X's batery needs recharging now and I put the sflo:2 in its place and the sound is too harsh through the dt880s. Thanks..


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





illquid said:


> I think I'm finding Head-fi to be more fanatical worship at the altar of consumerism than anything else these days!


 


  Astute observation for someone who's only been here two months.


----------



## estreeter

Now, now - he may be one of our 'long-time lurker, first time poster' friends


----------



## grokit

More of an ironic or even hypocritical observation considering the expensive sports-car avatar which could be considered an even higher pinnacle of consumeristic worship.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





grokit said:


> More of an ironic or even hypocritical observation considering the expensive sports-car avatar which could be considered an even higher pinnacle of consumeristic worship.


 

 Hey!  Leave the 458 out of it!  That's pure sex, art and physics in one package.  How dare you!  I'm not even really a Ferrari fan.  >.<


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Hmmm someone in the UHA-4 page said there was some "tin" in the UHA-4..... sorry I'm not hearing it, no tin in the arrow either, in fact all my amps are pretty tin free...


----------



## estreeter

Now, now - he might be one of our 'long time dreamer, first time sports car buyer' friends   
   
  Seriously, there is an acorn of truth in any criticism of Head-Fi as a sales tool. We whip ourselves into a frenzy over various gadgets, *often doing the work of various amp and headphone manufacturers for them *- particularly ironic when several of those same folk are notoriously poor communicators. Unanswered emails from folk who have already made payments, websites that look like they were thrown together as part of a student project - the list goes on. 
   
  End of the day, it is what it is - if you or I end up with a drawer full of discarded electronic toys, no-one held a gun to our heads.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I use all my equipment, anything that doesn't get used I usually give away.


----------



## Armaegis

I would be more than happy to help relieve you of all that superfluous equipment


----------



## illquid

Quote: 





grokit said:


> More of an ironic or even hypocritical observation considering the expensive sports-car avatar which could be considered an even higher pinnacle of consumeristic worship.


 

 Ah grokit, you really cut deep! But alas, your vociferous investigations have yielded erroneous conclusions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That was merely the picture I had to hand when creating my account outside of choosing a stock pic, and it's actually an in game "photo" I shot with various filters in the game known as Gran Turismo 5. It is a very pretty car, but not an item I endeavour to possess, in fact I do not own any cars at all and conduct the vast majority of my journeys via public transport (with my portable rig _naturally_





).


----------



## grokit

Cool, I have the Prologue version of that. Is GT5 worth the upgrade?


----------



## illquid

If you're a fan of prologue, you won't be disappointed with GT5, the menu and the UI is a bit wacky, but the driving mechanics are great. People were a bit upset there weren't more premium cars, but at the current price you can get the game at, its a bargain.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





illquid said:


> but the driving mechanics are great.


 

  Actually I think it's worse than GT4.  I was very disappointed.  It's less simulator and more video game to me now.


----------



## grokit

I still prefer GT3, I liked that arcade goodness. Currently into the Motorstorm series on the PS3, and Speed Racer on the Wii.
   
  Oh yeah the UHA-4, I would like to give it a listen sometime.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

^ Go to a meet,
  Even with the price increase, if the price was $200 when I bought mine I still would have bought it, and it is still worth it, but I have a feeling until Japan is running at full capacity, prices are gonna be a problem for a while...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> ^ Go to a meet,
> Even with the price increase, if the price was $200 when I bought mine I still would have bought it, and it is still worth it, but I have a feeling until Japan is running at full capacity, prices are gonna be a problem for a while...


 

 And when I posted words to that effect a few weeks back, I was given a serve for not having any documentary proof. The same people who believe devoutly in cable burn-in refuse to accept that a major natural disaster in Japan would impact the price of electronics - and people wonder why I drink.


----------



## illquid

Actually world commodity prices have dropped in the last couple of weeks, as the price was pretty unsustainable. Will take a while to flow through into retail prices though.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> And when I posted words to that effect a few weeks back, I was given a serve for not having any documentary proof. The same people who believe devoutly in cable burn-in refuse to accept that a major natural disaster in Japan would impact the price of electronics - and people wonder why I drink.


 

 Why do you drink?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

companies don't need an actual price increase on their end to justify raising their prices, they just need an excuse , look at the oil companies, unrest in the middle east, a tanker sinks, etc, and suddenly gas prices go up!
   
  But in Leckerton Audio's case I think that it might have also been an introductory price, If it had not sounded better (IME WME TME) than the Arrow, would the price be higher now? I don't want to think that this comparison would have that sort of effect, because I pissed off Robert at headstage, apparently some people cancelled their orders (NOT COOL!) The arrow is still an awesome amp, can't beat that polished appearance and sleek design. That and the arrow has Juice. But those HD650s sang on the UHA-4 and the ER6s sounded better too, but the HD650s were more noticeable...


----------



## illquid

You shouldn't have to give any excuses for your opinions. If Headstage lost some orders, that is how the market works. Why should he be pissed you gave your opinion.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





illquid said:


> You shouldn't have to give any excuses for your opinions. If Headstage lost some orders, that is how the market works. *Why should he be pissed you gave your opinion.*


 

 Probably has something to do w/ being a 'village' and that your feelings are my responsibility.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Probably has something to do w/ being a 'village' and that your feelings are my responsibility.


 
  Yes, I need a hug
   
  No, it's just he asked if I could "bash another amp than the arrow" I'm sorry, I wrote what my ears heard, you don't like it, TOUGH NUGGIES!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Yes, I need a hug
> 
> No, it's just he asked if I could "bash another amp than the arrow" I'm sorry, I wrote what my ears heard, you don't like it, TOUGH NUGGIES!


 

 Just being facetious about something totally unrelated.


----------



## soundbear

I finally took the plunge after waiting for 6 months and paid for the arrow on april 16 and then the following day read brandino's comparative review.   Went into a panic, gee, could have gotten the UHA-4 for much less and a better sounding amp!   I didn't think there was a return policy for the arrow and went into a tailspin, contacted several of you guys and ended up ordering the 4 too.   Even contacted Robert and told him about "The Earth-Shaking Brandino" review and he said I could return the arrow if I didn't like it.  
  Yes, I ended up returning the arrow this past weekend, and agree that the UHA4 for my purposes is the better amp.   I agree with Brandino as to the clarity, smoothness, and natural musicality of the 4.  I felt that the arrow opamp emphasized the highs and lows of bass, mid and treble but didn't offer the smoothness of the 4.    For me I found the arrow's sound was  "cooler" vs the smoother "warmer" uha4 yet not necessarily  "harsh" or "grainy."  I also thought the arrow was just as clear.   I would think that the arrow may appeal to those who like that snappier bass-treble sound and not say that the 4 is better sq than the arrow.  Without a direct comparison to the uha4 the arrow sound absolutely excellent and even in comparison sounds excellent yet different sounding. (My conversation with Robert in returning the amp indicated he will be making a change to the arrow with a similar warmer opamp as the uha4.)


----------



## estreeter

soundbear, your description of the sound signature of the Arrow is very similar to that given by several longtime HeadFiers of amps like the RSA Predator prior to the 300-hour mark. Personally, I have a major problem with the concept of having to wait 300-1200 hours (yep, 50 continuous days of operation ..) to be able to hear what an amp is capable of, but I just wanted to make mention of those claims/impressions.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





soundbear said:


> I finally took the plunge after waiting for 6 months and paid for the arrow on april 16 and then the following day read brandino's comparative review.   Went into a panic, gee, could have gotten the UHA-4 for much less and a better sounding amp!   I didn't think there was a return policy for the arrow and went into a tailspin, contacted several of you guys and ended up ordering the 4 too.   Even contacted Robert and told him about "The Earth-Shaking Brandino" review and he said I could return the arrow if I didn't like it.
> Yes, I ended up returning the arrow this past weekend, and agree that the UHA4 for my purposes is the better amp.   I agree with Brandino as to the clarity, smoothness, and natural musicality of the 4.  I felt that the arrow opamp emphasized the highs and lows of bass, mid and treble but didn't offer the smoothness of the 4.    For me I found the arrow's sound was  "cooler" vs the smoother "warmer" uha4 yet not necessarily  "harsh" or "grainy."  I also thought the arrow was just as clear.   I would think that the arrow may appeal to those who like that snappier bass-treble sound and not say that the 4 is better sq than the arrow.  Without a direct comparison to the uha4 the arrow sound absolutely excellent and even in comparison sounds excellent yet different sounding. (My conversation with Robert in returning the amp indicated he will be making a change to the arrow with a similar warmer opamp as the uha4.)


 

 Robert is under the impression I was "bashing" the arrow. I am not, I just wrote what my ears heard.
  I heard a harshness in the upper mids and a warped soundstage in the arrow, these are not good things and based on them I consider the Leckerton to be the better sounding amp (NOONE likes harsh!) 
  If you get the chance to use the HD650's with the UHA-4 I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## Armaegis

From what I've seen, Robert doesn't exactly take criticism well.


----------



## shotgunshane

blasto_brandino said:


> Robert is under the impression I was "bashing" the arrow. I am not, I just wrote what my ears heard.
> I heard a harshness in the upper mids and a warped soundstage in the arrow, these are not good things and based on them I consider the Leckerton to be the better sounding amp (NOONE likes harsh!)
> If you get the chance to use the HD650's with the UHA-4 I HIGHLY recommend it.




I thought you only heard a warped soundstage with crossfeed on?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's how I hear it.  Slightly bowed horseshoe which actually reminds me of the W4 SS at times.  I don't prefer it on all the time and plan to try it out on some Beatles stereo masters later.


----------



## shotgunshane

I havent noticed any bowing of the SS with the W4. I prefer the Beatles in mono, so if this is the only real criticisms of the Arrow, it should be negligeable to me. I'll await for your impressions of the 4g sound before making my decision.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I havent noticed any bowing of the SS with the W4.


 

 Try some Rush and listen to Neil Peart's drum kit.  It's actually entertaining if you prefer that sort of SS effect.  Of course our sources differ so YMMV.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> From what I've seen, Robert doesn't exactly take criticism well.


 

 Or 'deadlines' for amp delivery


----------



## Armaegis

Rumour has it some people are still waiting on their Xin Supermicro...


----------



## estreeter

We can hardly blame Robert for THAT, or am I missing something here ? Is 'Dr Xin' not actually a Doctor with the surname 'Xin' ? Man, you put your trust in these internet etailers ......


----------



## soundbear

Blasto, you'd better change your call name, from what I've heard Robert has activated some sleeper cells in your neck of the woods and you'd better run for the hills, or maybe you call them mountains out there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So like Seinfeld says "hello Newwwman"  Robert will say "hello Blaaasto!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Head-fi built the arrow into the legend it was, and Basto tore it down and created a new hero, *THE LECKERTON.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   *Perhaps you were "too harsh"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on ye old Arrow, my bet is that a fully burned in arrow, over 200 hrs, is much smoother than "harsh" and arrow owners know this.  I picked the arrow on "non-burned in" comparison, but I hope non-arrow owners realize that the arrow is still very much an exceptional amp and definately worth consideration.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

^ I like going to Big Bear....
  
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I thought you only heard a warped soundstage with crossfeed on?


 


  Read under "Conclusion" and under "Soundstage" in the Arrow audio review section


----------



## Sylverant

How is the dac section brandino? I've been looking for a dac/amp combo and am debating between getting a desktop sized one -best sound quality for the price- versus a portable like the leckerton/Ibasso.
   
  No one ever seems to have anything to say about the Leckerton UHA-4's dac section, which makes me wonder whether or not it was an afterthought on this amp. How does it stack up? If it really was an after thought I rather my first dac/amp to be something more relevant to me for years to come. Just don't have the money to upgrade source components so often, srry


----------



## Nachkebia

I have been using ibasso D10 as my main dac for couple of years and I have to admit, I find UHA-4 as good, maybe tiny tiny bit less good but still very good.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





sylverant said:


> How is the dac section brandino? I've been looking for a dac/amp combo and am debating between getting a desktop sized one -best sound quality for the price- versus a portable like the leckerton/Ibasso.
> 
> No one ever seems to have anything to say about the Leckerton UHA-4's dac section, which makes me wonder whether or not it was an afterthought on this amp. How does it stack up? If it really was an after thought I rather my first dac/amp to be something more relevant to me for years to come. Just don't have the money to upgrade source components so often, srry


 
  If you see my second post in this thread it says "Dac Review" I had planned on comparing the UHA-4 to the Headstage DAC cable or DAC stick, but I doubt he'll sell to me now....


----------



## Sylverant

Ah...I noticed that, I see now. Thats a shame, really. The arrow is still a great amp. What happened to the Arrow 12HE by the way? I remember back when everyone was praising the original Arrow/1G for being a great straightforward amp. Robert still describes the Arrow as a straightforward amp but I'm learning here on head-fi behind the scenes that he added some op-amp's and removed others, coloring its sound. That or straight forward amp's simply don't actually exist. I don't know. The Fiio E5 is one, but it was built to provide nothing more than volume, bass boost and slight soundstage/detail gains at a rediculously low price through portable daps; it doesn't exactly have the space for any serious electronics.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





nachkebia said:


> I have been using ibasso D10 as my main dac for couple of years and I have to admit, I find UHA-4 as good, maybe tiny tiny bit less good but still very good.


 

  
  That's interesting.  I haven't done a lot of critical listening and comparison between the two, but I remember doing a fairly quick A/B and found that the DAC in the D10 was noticeably better, smoother, and more dynamic.  Perhaps not a night and day difference, but I could tell right off, which is perhaps a sign to me, as I usually take more time to differentiate and dissect out subtle differences and characteristics between different variables/sources/'phones, fwiw.  Will do some A/B's later though, just to make sure.


----------



## estreeter

Blasto, you arent the first HeadFier to be blacklisted by an amp maker for giving less-than-glowing feedback on one of their products, and you wont be the last. To me, it comes as a welcome change to see an amp criticised, even if it is within the context of your personal preferences - this is the hype factory and we have to be mindful of how easy it is to amplify (!) the hype around a given product.
   
  My advice is to just move on.


----------



## lee730

Did you burn your UHA 4 in before doing this quick comparison? Kinda unfair to compare a new amp to a fully burned in one and base your impressions on that. Can also be miss leading to others who may have considered the amp otherwise. Then again its always gonna go down to sound preference as we all think and hear differently.
  
  Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> That's interesting.  I haven't done a lot of critical listening and comparison between the two, but I remember doing a fairly quick A/B and found that the DAC in the D10 was noticeably better, smoother, and more dynamic.  Perhaps not a night and day difference, but I could tell right off, which is perhaps a sign to me, as I usually take more time to differentiate and dissect out subtle differences and characteristics between different variables/sources/'phones, fwiw.  Will do some A/B's later though, just to make sure.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Lee, relax I'm pretty sure the D10 is the superior amp, but it is a different kind of amp, as I've said before it is a more direct competitor with the UHA-6, the D10 cost more than the UHA-4 and is larger, so yeah, I'd expect it to sound better.


----------



## munkyballz

^Actually yeah, both are well burnt in.  When I was doing comparisons with the D10 and UHA-4 as solely a DAC out to my Corda amp, I thought the D10 gave the better sound.
   
  I actually was just listening to a couple tracks using the D10 and UHA-4 side by side, just straight up as DAC/Amp respectively, and I would still say the same.  The D10 sounds a tad more refined, smoother; the UHA-4 might arguably sound minimally "cleaner", but is sharper and slightly more "metallic" sounding.  I would also the latter being slightly more aggressive, as well.
   
  They both actually sound very good and I would be satisfied with either if I only had one, but to my ears and preferences, I just think the D10 sounds a bit better, especially when it comes to the DAC section.  Which probably is justified, since the D10 does cost a good 80-90 dollars (+40%) more than the UHA-4.


----------



## Mad Max

What DAC does the UHA-4 use?  Or is it using the USB receiver as as both receiver and DAC?  That's what it seems like from having looked at the Leckerton page.


----------



## rudi0504

I have not heard leckerton uha 4 yet, I have heard the head stage 2 G 
In my opinion the head stage 2 G is very good amp in term of impact and sound. Quality

There are only 3 potable amp that really can drive my LCD 2 Rev 1 and Rev 2 very well with a lot off bass punch 

And very good impact and very good sound in Mid as well :

Step dance I

RSA RS 71 B in full balance mode 

Head stage arrow 3 g


You can add as DAC in between your iPhone 4 / IPad Fostex HP 1 or Hifiman HM 801

You can get the best sounding LCD 2 rev 1 and Rev2 

These all are my personal experiment with portable amp setting


----------



## rudi0504

I will post comment from some one who own Leckerton UHA 4 :
   
*The amp is very neutral and sweet sounding especially with regards to the mids. Very clear and detailed for a portable amp all throughout, without a hint of brightness. It is slightly dark sounding actually. It does not add any bass of it's own - it reflects the true sound of whatever headphones it is driving as evidenced by the synergy it had with my Etymotic ER-4S.

 I am not sure if it can drive the LCD 2 rev 1 , but the specs on those beauties say it's only got 60 ohms of impedance, which is less than the 100 ohms of impedance it took to drive the ER-4S, so I would say it should drive it easily as well.*
   
   
  I like the slim line looking from Leckerton UHA 4 too, but i worry can not drive Ortho Headphone like my LCD2 Rev 2 in very good sound and impact like my friends Head Stage Arrow 2 G
   
  Because i have not hear by my self the Leckerton UHA 4
   
  Please advise


----------



## ubercaffeinated

you quoted me there without specifying that the amp was upgraded with the opa627. it doesn't sound like that with the ad8610 with regards to sound signature. just to make things clear.
  
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I will post comment from some one who own Leckerton UHA 4 :
> 
> *The amp is very neutral and sweet sounding especially with regards to the mids. Very clear and detailed for a portable amp all throughout, without a hint of brightness. It is slightly dark sounding actually. It does not add any bass of it's own - it reflects the true sound of whatever headphones it is driving as evidenced by the synergy it had with my Etymotic ER-4S.
> 
> ...


----------



## lee730

If you are worried about driving power, spend a little more and get the UHA6 the sister of the UHA4. They have the exact same sound quality output. But with the UHA6 you can roll the op amps and the driving power is much stronger than that of the UHA4. The UHA4 is quite powerful as is in my opinion. It drives my Denon 5000s with authority.
  
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I will post comment from some one who own Leckerton UHA 4 :
> 
> *The amp is very neutral and sweet sounding especially with regards to the mids. Very clear and detailed for a portable amp all throughout, without a hint of brightness. It is slightly dark sounding actually. It does not add any bass of it's own - it reflects the true sound of whatever headphones it is driving as evidenced by the synergy it had with my Etymotic ER-4S.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> If you are worried about driving power, spend a little more and get the UHA6 the sister of the UHA4. They have the exact same sound quality output. But with the UHA6 you can roll the op amps and the driving power is much stronger than that of the UHA4. The UHA4 is quite powerful as is in my opinion. It drives my Denon 5000s with authority.


 

 Beg to differ just a bit.  The UHA6 is a better amp.  Far cleaner, better noise floor and more detail and separation IMO.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Beg to differ just a bit.  The UHA6 is a better amp.  Far cleaner, better noise floor and more detail and separation IMO.


 

 Don't they have the same stock op amp? Far cleaner actually sounds quite nice as the UHA4 is nice as is. My main qualm though is the size. Not into carrying something that big around with me lol. Probably make people think I'm carrying a bomb.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Don't they have the same stock op amp? Far cleaner actually sounds quite nice as the UHA4 is nice as is. My main qualm though is the size. Not into carrying something that big around with me lol. Probably make people think I'm carrying a bomb.


 

 Or more likely, one of those old bricks of sorts, or just some general bulky electronic.


----------



## Anaxilus

The op amp isn't everything.  That's just one part of an amp.  I've tried both with the same op amp.


----------



## Mad Max

A better circuit will give better sound, even if using the same opamp.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> The op amp isn't everything.  That's just one part of an amp.  I've tried both with the same op amp.


 


  Do you prefer your UHA6 to the arrow?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Do you prefer your UHA6 to the arrow?


 
   
  Pure sound?  Yup, for sure.
   
  UHA4 v. Arrow 4G is a completely different debate to have though.


----------



## lee730

Do you have the arrow 4g? Can we dabate on this lol like to hear you opinion on it. I've heard the UHA 120 smashes them all though, do you know if this is true?
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Pure sound?  Yup, for sure.
> 
> UHA4 v. Arrow 4G is a completely different debate to have though.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Do you have the arrow 4g? Can we dabate on this lol like to hear you opinion on it. I've heard the UHA 120 smashes them all though, do you know if this is true?


 

 I have a 4G prototype.  I listened to the UHA6S, UHA-120 and Stepdance 1 last night w/ LCD2 r.1 and HD800.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I have a 4G prototype.  I listened to the UHA6S, UHA-120 and Stepdance 1 last night w/ LCD2 r.1 and HD800.


 

 Could we get some comparisons. I was considering getting the UHA-120 as my next upgrade for a portable amp. Not sure if its worth it though. Is it better than the UHA6/arrow 4g?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> If you are worried about driving power, spend a little more and get the UHA6 the sister of the UHA4. They have the exact same sound quality output. But with the UHA6 you can roll the op amps and the driving power is much stronger than that of the UHA4. The UHA4 is quite powerful as is in my opinion. It drives my Denon 5000s with authority.


 
  Thank you Lee for your help
  i will order UHA 6 S.
  an you recomand which op amp shall i upgrade to get the power full impact,m very goo mid and extented high ( open , not dark sound )  
  please advise


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Lee for your help
> i will order UHA 6 S.
> an you recomand which op amp shall i upgrade to get the power full impact,m very goo mid and extented high ( open , not dark sound )
> please advise


 

 The stock op amp gives you more clarity on the mids with slight warmth. The highs are there but I wouldn't say it adds extra (maybe slightly refined) emphasis on the highs. Anaxilus would probably know of other op amps that could help. Shoot him a pm.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Could we get some comparisons. I was considering getting the UHA-120 as my next upgrade for a portable amp. Not sure if its worth it though. Is it better than the UHA6/arrow 4g?


 

 To me the uHA-120 sounds a bit more dynamic, full, and spacious than the Arrow (I have the 3G though)... But with some phones the Arrow's mellowness can be a blessing.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> To me the uHA-120 sounds a bit more dynamic, full, and spacious than the Arrow (I have the 3G though)... But with some phones the Arrow's mellowness can be a blessing.


 

 This is still true w/ the 4G prototype except it is no longer as mellow but more transparent now especially if you choose to use the treble settings.  
   
  I prefer the OPA209 to the AD8610 that comes stock in the Leckertons for transparency and resolving power.  I'll have to get some other opamps some day to play around with.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> To me the uHA-120 sounds a bit more dynamic, full, and spacious than the Arrow (I have the 3G though)... But with some phones the Arrow's mellowness can be a blessing.


 
  From comparisons I've read (battlebrat) et al, the UHA4 with the stock op amp is even more mellow or (smoother) than the arrow which I'm told can be cold and piercing.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> From comparisons I've read (battlebrat) et al, the UHA4 with the stock op amp is even more mellow or (smoother) than the arrow which I'm told can be cold and piercing.


 

 Hmmm, I don't hear the Arrow that way at all. And I've had the 1G & 3G versions. If anything, it's helped smooth out the highs of the Pro 900's nicely. When I had the ALO Rx, I thought that was rather cold sounding by comparison. The uHA-120 is colder by comparison too, but not harsh at all.


----------



## koonhua90

I will put this amp on my priority list. Will have to decide what to get only after my new player comes. If only the UHA-4 could look prettier on the outside...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





koonhua90 said:


> I will put this amp on my priority list. Will have to decide what to get only after my new player comes. If only the UHA-4 could look prettier on the outside...


 


  Relax. You need a magnifying glass to see the '_Product of California Department of Corrections'_ badge on the casework.  I thought it was odd that my serial number was *5150* ......


----------



## lee730

If I get another amp it probably will be the UHA6. I really do enjoy the 4s sound and if the 6 is an improvement in all areas plus allowing op amp rolling. Im all game.


----------

